# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Inside 3D Printing is heading to Sydney on May 9-11.

## Eddie

Inside 3D Printing is heading to Sydney on May 9-11. Will you be there? Check out the site here: https://goo.gl/dkdpZB

----------


## curious aardvark

good lord are you still with us ? 
who knew :-)

----------


## MichaelRice

creating a tale across the workshop will help kids imaginations!

----------

